# Porting FreeBSD to ARMv8 (AARCH64)



## chandru (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,
 I am new to the FreeBSD world, and am trying to port FreeBSD on the ARMv8 architecture. As I don't have the hardware, I am using the foundation model [1] to serve the purpose. I reffered to the previous work that was done on the same [2] and I am finding some difficulty because I am unaware fo the booting procedure for the FreeBSD. 

SHould I approach this problem in some other aspect? Is there any other way I can go ahead to implement the same? 

[1] http://www.arm.com/products/tools/model ... -model.php
[2] https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64

Thank You in advance!


----------



## worldi (Jul 7, 2014)

The FreeBSD ARM mailing list is probably a better place to ask questions like these.


----------

